# Storing rounds outside



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Hello & Happy New Year to all. I am the new guy on the block looking to learn & later share hay tips & tricks for better, easier results.
My challenge this season (other than equipment, money, knowledge and a buyer







) will be storage. I have one barn available, but it's not nearly big enough. 
My question is: if I can't get it out of the fields quickly and sold, how is it best stored? I'm guessing making "pyramids" and tarping it on some higher ground? 
Any tips for keeping bottoms dry? I know it sounds crazy, but what about pallets? Maybe they would break???


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

I'd use a thick pad of crushed rock before I considered pallets outside. Pallets are a PITA to deal with.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Oooops, I should have described my situation better. I mean if I had to store bales right in the field. How are they best stored? Wouldn't be able to use rock.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

After some thought if no cover except tarp is avail and the hay needs to stay pretty you could use pallets but yes they will break up. You might consider laying RR ties about three feet apart end to end and stack ontop of them. the cost will be high at first unless you have a cheep source. They will last longer than pallets. Just another free idea...


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks, I appreciate it!


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

If storing in the field you could leave a small area uncut and stack hay there.It would create a layer between the ground and the bales.Keeps the net or twine from freezing down also.And you don't have to deal with pallets,rocks etc.

I put in rows 2 ft apart. I'm not a fan of stacking if the sides touch water and snow collect and it rots.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks. Thats a great suggestion. So make lines of rolls, not pyramids.....


----------



## Toyes Hill Angus (Dec 21, 2010)

You can also use old highway truck tires to pile hay on. This is also a lbour intensive affair, but at least you don't have to get off of the tractor to pick up a row of pallets after the bales are moved off of them to avoid smaching up pallets. The tires will hold the bales up off of the ground and you can drive right over top of 'em, and the is a huge supply of tires casings that are no good for recapping... so this usually means free! Some places will even pay you to take them. But the day will come when you want to pick them up, and that is where the pia comes into play, and the best part about tires, if they are left outside and it rains after the bales and tarps are gone they store enough water in them to soak your pant legs. But you can just push them around with the loader to get them into a pile out of the way too


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Problem i see with old tires, eventually you'll have to dispose of them. In my county the fine is so steep burning the old ones is out of the question. Then with all those old tires sitting around they become the ideal breeding grounds for mosquito's.

If your stacking on a high spot pallets really should last at least several years.


----------



## Texasmark (Dec 20, 2011)

Down heah in Texas we find the highest point in elevation where you feel you need to stack your hay. Butt them end on end to protect the ends of the bale but don't make the rows too long as in the winter it can get really rutted up if a wet winter. I like to stack them N-S so that the sun can dry between them and do not let them touch.....allow room for the water and snow to accumulate somewhere other than on your bales.

Mark......30+ year roller/user.


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

mlappin said:


> Problem i see with old tires, eventually you'll have to dispose of them. In my county the fine is so steep burning the old ones is out of the question.


I agree. My local landfill will not accept old tires. You would have to find a recycler and pay a fee per tire. At least with pallets, you can burn them when done.


----------



## Texasmark (Dec 20, 2011)

Tried pallets and rocks. Pallets freeze and dismember upon bale removal. Rocks freeze to the bale and the cows get rocks with their gourmet high dollar hay......putting it on an asphalt or concrete strip would work and prevent ruts..............right.

I run a low budget operation and can't afford those kinds of luxuries.

Mark


----------



## CockrellHillFarms (Aug 30, 2011)

If you are selling them. I wouldnt put them end to end. It can create a little mold between the bales. I do it for my cows because I dont care but any hay I'm selling I sit them next to each other without touching or in a line with some space in between them. The little mold on the outside doesnt hurt any thing but picky horse people turn their noses up at things like that so I try to avoid listening to any stupid comments. I wouldnt stack them though. That blocks moisture in on the outsides of the bales and underneath the edges. They wont look very good after that.


----------

